# A day at the races.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's a short video on Christmas Eve from Lake Side Park Speedway. It's shot with a digital camera, so sorry for the poor quality.


Here's a flyby of the track.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Look'n fine to me!!!*

Terrific job on the layout T/A... awesome!!! A feast for the eyes at Holiday Hotel. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Merry Christmas. Looks fine to me. Nice track, I like the layout. Looks like alot of fun for all. Tell us, did the big kids let the little kids race? Just kidding! 
P.S. What thickness is your table?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like everyone is having a great time!!! Well, except for the girl standing in the far corner... She seemed totally lost in a haze.. never saw her move.. or even blink!! Hope she's ok!!! :jest: Have a Merry Merry Tyco!!! UJ


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking layout and a fine looking family.

Seasons greetings!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

nice layout cool video, and I saw the little girl move, lol


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

H.O. racer said:


> Merry Christmas. Looks fine to me. Nice track, I like the layout. Looks like alot of fun for all. Tell us, did the big kids let the little kids race? Just kidding!
> P.S. What thickness is your table?



The little ones did get plenty of laps in. My Nephew the little guy on the left did quite well with traction cars to my surprise. 
Tables are 3/8" if I recall.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I really like that layout :thumbsup: The trickery is minimal but still present, and it has plenty of WOT sections. Very nice!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! I can only dream of building a track that big! Great layout! Thanks for the video! Merry Christmas!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Keen eye slotcarman. The girl in the corner didn't even twitch, might say she's one dimensional. sethndaddy, wishful thinking! HaHaHa!!! Watch the second video. No explanation necessary. HaHaHa!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a sweet track!!! I've seen bits and pieces of it before, but never the whole thing!!! WOW that cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome layout and great scenery :thumbsup:


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Nice track! Looks big, how much footage? Hope your not flooding with the big meltdown&rain here in Ill.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

yankee_3b said:


> Wow! I can only dream of building a track that big! Great layout! Thanks for the video! Merry Christmas!


Yankee,
If Kastleburg Raceway in your photo album is your track, I should be the one giving you kudos.
It's a beautiful track.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




blubyu said:


> Nice track! Looks big, how much footage? Hope your not flooding with the big meltdown&rain here in Ill.



Running length is about 104'. No water in the basement but sump is cycling every few minutes and thanks for the concern.

Tycoarm


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Tycoarm said:


> Yankee,
> If Kastleburg Raceway in your photo album is your track, I should be the one giving you kudos.
> It's a beautiful track.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Tycoarm,
Thanks for the Kudos!


----------

